# boat amp



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Fusion Marine Zone Amplifier - MS-AM702

http://www.fusionentertainment.com/marine/products/amplifiers/MS-AM702

I have one of these on my Scout 192 driving two speakers. Works well, no complaints.

Cheers


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

I have had a lot of skiffs with stereo setups. I got tired of buying mid grade and cheap stuff only to have it fail. Went full JL last time and wow what a difference. You def get what you pay for. Here is the amp I had and it was more than enough to power 2 speakers. I've had JBL, Pyle, Jensen, poly planner.... Never again. I used a fusion Bluetooth module with it. Worked great. 

http://creativecaraudio.net/p/jl-audio-m2150-2-channel-marine-amplifier/jl-audio_marine-audio_amplifiers_m-series?pp=12


----------

